# Making a tensioned lazy kate & Jumbo Flyer ?



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone here designed and made a tensioned kate that really worked smoothly?

and

Anyone use a Jumbo flyer on their Traddy? Do you change it out much? I've been looking for a used unit but no joy, so have started to save for a new one and wondering which way to go.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a Jumbo flyer from my Traveller - I use it almost exclusively to ply from my standard bobbins. I got the complete kit which included new maidens, jumbo flyer, jumbo bobbins and a grommet thingee so I can still use my standard flyer and bobbins with the new maidens. 

Changing from standard flyer/bobbin to jumbo flyer/bobbin and back is the same as putting on a new bobbin except for having to add/remove the grommet thingee


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out - I was missing that point altogether. Well, it doesn't mean I like spending the money any better but it does take out some of the sting.

So now about the tensioned Kate? Has anyone cobbled up a good'un?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tell me more about a tensioned lazy kate ... I guess I'm not getting why the tension is needed?? I've used the built on bobbin holders on the Traveller when plying without problems.

what does the tension do for plying???


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Mullers...thanks for that...I've been looking and debating that one for weeks now....
Get a new wheel with larger flyer/bobbins for plying ....or just get the whole new works to trade out on my traveler....
Glad to hear from someone who's 'done' it so to speak....


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

When I use my standard Ashford kate the bobbins will sometimes rotate faster than I'm spinning so I get this jerking thing going. And all the time when I'm winding the yarn onto the Weasel - putting the brake band on does help some but not a total fix. From reading around it seems that by having the singles under some slight tension it'll be a smooth ride. Just thought someone had come up with a cheap & clever fix. Guess I'll just play with some ideas and then let you know what happens. 

Now I went back and looked at the Flyer options again ... seems I could get the bushing for 2.75, the reg. flyer for $81 and then 3 more bobbins @10 = $114, the complete flyer with bobbins & bushing = $132. So the gal at The Mannings is calling Ashford for me to find out which way I *have* to go.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Flwrbrd said:


> Mullers...thanks for that...I've been looking and debating that one for weeks now....
> Get a new wheel with larger flyer/bobbins for plying ....or just get the whole new works to trade out on my traveler....
> Glad to hear from someone who's 'done' it so to speak....


No problem!

One thing I didn't mention is when I want to spin bulky singles, I use the jumbo


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese said:


> From reading around it seems that by having the singles under some slight tension it'll be a smooth ride.


Makes sense - 



> Now I went back and looked at the Flyer options again ... seems I could get the *bushing for 2.75*, the *reg. flyer* for $81 and then *3 more bobbins* @10 = $114, the complete flyer with bobbins & bushing = $132. So the gal at The Mannings is calling Ashford for me to find out which way I *have* to go.


I'm confused, you were talking about the Jumbo flyer and now you're talking about the regular flyer ... I'm confused.

To use the jumbo bobbins, you need the jumbo flyer. To use the jumbo flyer, you need the jumbo maidens. To use your regular flyer/bobbins, you need to use the bushing on one of the maidens.

Another thing you want to be careful of is you get the correct jumbo for your set up (single or double drive).

Susan McFarland has a picture on her website (scroll down)
http://www.susansfibershop.com/ashford.htm

Winding yarn on the Weasel??? What's a weasel????


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi, I think the weasel is your old skein winder--after a certain number of yards, POP! goes the weasel.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ahhh, a click winder. got it!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion! What I meant but not what I wrote was that the Jumbo flyer is avail with the whole head and then also as a 1 maiden, 1 bobbin arrangement - I sort of think of it as deluxe and regular which is why I confused you - sorry. Didn't get an answer from Ashford yet but I'll be back to confuse you further when I get it. 

Yup a yarn winder with the stick on the side that goes pop!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Liese said:


> Didn't get an answer from Ashford yet but I'll be back to confuse you further when I get it.


I'll be waiting!! 

(it doesn't take much to confuse me though .... )


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I may be confused now but if you're talking about the jumbo flyer for an Ashford Traditional, that's what I have. I put the jumbo flyer on mainly because the bobbins are so nice and big and can hold so much. You have to treadle harder though and it takes a LONG time to fill up a bobbin. But, if you want bulky yarn, it's great. 

It's kind of a pain (but not hard) to change the flyers back and forth. You have to get out a screw driver and all that. SO, I got me a Kromski Sonata and I'm going to use that for regular and fine yarns and use the Ashford traddy for heavier weight/bulky yarns. Sounds like a good plan to me?!?!?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Deb, 
I have never had to get out a screwdriver to change flyers!

I replaced the standard maidens with the jumbo maidens when I first got the jumbo kit.

To change from standard to jumbo flyer/bobbin it's only a matter of removing the flyer/bobbin that is on the wheel and putting on the one I want. There is a bushing that needs to go into the near side maiden to run the regular flyer.

Didn't we have this conversation before and we figured out you were missing the bushing?? As long as you were able to get a new wheel from the deal .... !


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I think I vaguely remember that, lol... (old timer's disease), but I have an older Ashford traditional and you change out the whole mother-of-all to change flyers. The mother-of-all is screwed down. So, you're basically changing out the whole mother-of-all, maidens, flyer, bobbin, and tension knob, all in one piece. I think, lol! See the picture here.. http://www.paradisefibers.net/Ashford-Complete-Double-Drive-flyer-unit-p/4080.htm And, that whole unit screws down. At least, that's how it works on my wheel.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm, my wheel is probably 1980's vintage given the spoke design, wonder if I can just change the maidens out - well when she calls back I'll ask - but no-one's web site says anything about the different wheel vintages, why must this be so confusing? Anyway I am wondering why you have to treadle harder? Are the Jumbo bobbins a different ratio than the regular sized?


----------

